
Show HN: Website change detection agent to track websites and get change alert - vrathee
https://www.agenty.com/products/change-detection-agent/
======
vrathee
Hey Hackers,

We have been working on our new product "Change Detection Agent" from a long
time, and today I am so excited to show it to you. And a new version of Agenty
Chrome extension with fresh design and ability to edit agents, single page
scraping in Chrome extension itself.

[https://www.agenty.com/docs/change-detection/how-to-
create-a...](https://www.agenty.com/docs/change-detection/how-to-create-a-
website-change-detection-agent)

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/agenty-advanced-
we...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/agenty-advanced-web-
scrap/gpolcofcjjiooogejfbaamdgmgfehgff)

Add your comment here with your thoughts or feedback

------
bobkrusty
What's the difference between yours and existing website change detection
sites

~~~
egfx
Like what? I had a link to an open source library from a while back but I lost
it and have been looking for something like it.

